# Excel .tmp files?



## treborbob (Aug 3, 2004)

Excel keeps creating .tmp files when ever i 'save as' a document, or save it from outlook.

I know that .tmp files are needed when opening an excel document, but why doesn't excel delete them automatically?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Kind of a waste, isn't it. Hit Start -> Run -> %TEMP% -> Delete all files in folder. Another good place to reference is www.theofficeexperts.com/cleanyourpc.htm.


----------

